# Simplicity walk behind garden rototiller



## farmallb

Does anybody here have any personal experience with the Simplicity brand rototiller? I am in the process of purchasing a new tiller for my gardening habit and would like to hear any comments, good or bad, on the Simplicity.

I have researched many brands and sizes within brand, but this research lacks very many real personal experiences. I have seen some reviews from actual users for a few models, but I haven't seen any stories on the Simplicity. 

The 7 horse 7016RT model fits my budget and size requirement. Any comments you might have on this tiller and/or topic would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks,
Randy


----------



## jodyand

farmallb first let me start by saying Welcome to tractorforum:friends: I don't know about them because i didn't know that Simplicity made tillers if its a Snapper tiller they are very good. I know that Simplicity bought Snapper so it might be a Snapper. Could you post a link so i could see what they look like.
Jody


----------



## Greg

Here ya go...Jody.

http://www.simplicitymfg.com/p_tiller.html


----------



## jodyand

*Thanks Greg*

Ok it don't look like the Snapper but for the price and the a gear drive i think it would be a great tiller to have farmallb and Simplicity has a great reputation. So i think you wold get many a years worth of use out of it.
Jody


----------



## Argee

Welcome farmallb! Join in our happy group.:smiles:


----------



## Live Oak

farmallb, let me offer a hearty welcome to Tractor Forum as well! 
:friends: :cheers: I have the Ardisam model 5050 which is nearly identical to the Simplicity model 6016RT. I have had it for almost 10 years. It is basicly the Troybuilt pony upon which the patent has expired. Mine cost $649 way back when i bought it through Harbor Freight. They are shaft drive with a belt driving the shaft. They work VERY good for soft WELL tilled soil. I hard or soil that has gone untilled for years; any manual engine operated rotortiller will be a miserable handful. I am VERY satisfied with mine. In all the years I have had it; the only problem I have had was a broken weld on the tiller sheetmetal bracket, which is easy to repair. 

5050/5055 Specifications 

Simplicity 6016RT 

For a reasonable sized garden, these tillers are great. Mine got a little large and grow rocks every year so i purchased a Land Pride RTA 1518 tiller. 

15 Series Rotary Tillers 

Over all I am impressed with how well the Ardisam tiller has held up. Very good quality and workmanship. My dislikes about them would apply to any tiller and that would be when you hit a rock; the tiller wants to launch itself about 4 ft. down range which can be pretty tough to control. It is VERY important to get the rocks out whenever you find them. After you get the soil picked clean of rocks; the tilling is a piece of cake. 

The 7016RT seems to be of similar construction and design and I would expect that it works as good or better.


----------



## slipshod

*They won't sell Many*

Around Here there is no place to buy a simplicity tiller.I went om the site that Greg provided and no dealers within 100 miles of me.


----------



## Live Oak

Slip, try calling Ardisam and see if they have a dealer near you.

Ardisam


----------



## farmallb

Thank you all for the warm welcome, and thank you for the good information. I plan to go and look at one in person in the very near future. If all goes well, I will purchase it.

I have been just a little gunshy about purchasing a brand that I am not familiar with. A representative from Simplicity said that Ardisam made these for them, but when I called Ardisam they said that they don't. I don't know which one is wrong, but it doesn't matter that much.

It does look like a well built machine, and I believe that it will do the job for me. Thanks again for the responses. If anyone has more to say, just keep the responses coming.

Randy


----------



## Live Oak

I forgot to mention how you are gonna love the "Popeye Forearms" after a few hours of rototilling! :cowboy: :lmao: :clown: :smiles:


----------



## ddossey

farmallb said:


> Does anybody here have any personal experience with the Simplicity brand rototiller? I am in the process of purchasing a new tiller for my gardening habit and would like to hear any comments, good or bad, on the Simplicity.
> 
> I have researched many brands and sizes within brand, but this research lacks very many real personal experiences. I have seen some reviews from actual users for a few models, but I haven't seen any stories on the Simplicity.
> 
> The 7 horse 7016RT model fits my budget and size requirement. Any comments you might have on this tiller and/or topic would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks,
> Randy


Did you buy your Simplicity tiller? I have just bought one used without a manual. I am trying to figure out what type oil or grease goes in the gear box. Looks like there is a grease in there and I was expecting an 80 wt oil or something like that.


----------



## GTED449

farmallb said:


> Does anybody here have any personal experience with the Simplicity brand rototiller? I am in the process of purchasing a new tiller for my gardening habit and would like to hear any comments, good or bad, on the Simplicity.
> 
> I have researched many brands and sizes within brand, but this research lacks very many real personal experiences. I have seen some reviews from actual users for a few models, but I haven't seen any stories on the Simplicity.
> 
> The 7 horse 7016RT model fits my budget and size requirement. Any comments you might have on this tiller and/or topic would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks,
> Randy


 Just totaled my 2003 model. Turns out the grease never worked back to the rear of the gear box. Dip stick always showed full. I always wonder why no grease seeped from tine seals.


----------



## jhngardner367

I've worked on the simplicity tillers,as well as the troy-bilt and this is the first i've EVER heard of them using grease,in the gearbox!All the ones I've worked on,while I was at the Simplicity dealer,used sae85w90 gearlube.Unless they've changed things,it looks like someone used the wrong lube!These were good units,but early models had a recall,to fix the weak welds on the driveshaft tube.Other than that,they're great!


----------



## GTED449

*0 0 lube*

The 2003 7016RT takes" 00" lube. I could not find it in my area but found it on line a few years ago. The lube was always up to the dip stick but the rear of the case was dry from the factory. As for the 7016RT the tines wore completely out prematurely ($160). It really doesn't do sod well. Hope you don't live in a hilly area as with no transport mode you have to push it up hills.


----------



## GTED449

ddossey said:


> Did you buy your Simplicity tiller? I have just bought one used without a manual. I am trying to figure out what type oil or grease goes in the gear box. Looks like there is a grease in there and I was expecting an 80 wt oil or something like that.


My 2003 7016rt took" 00 grease" in the gear box. Mine wasn't filled correctly at the factory and it self destructed. Try GOOGLE ing 7016RT as many manuals are on line .


----------



## jhngardner367

I think the last one I worked on,was a '97/'98.What's the warranty on those,now?Did Simplicity try to help,or not,since it wasn't filled properly?


----------



## GTED449

*7016 rt*

No warranty after 7 years. Decided to junk it rather than spend $300 plus on it. Bought a Cub Cadet for less than $900. At my annual clean ups I always wondered what good grease seals they had around the tines. Little did I know there was no grease back there.


----------

